# The difference adult diapers have made for me



## jlady (Jun 22, 2003)

I have suffered from severe diarrhea (IBS) and I have tried many different meds, and nothing worked 100%. I was tired and depressed that I couldn't leave my house for fear of having another accident, then I took my doctors advice and started wearing protection every time I would leave my house, and that has made a HUGE difference in how I deal with severe diarrhea. If I have an accident, then I simply go into the restroom and change. No more stressing about where the next bathroom is. The diapers are way better than another terrible accident!!!


----------



## Linda1948 (May 11, 2003)

Jlady I totally agree. I fought wearing them at first, then, when I refused to leave the house because "what if...", I decided to try them. I find the smallest size to be the best even though I wear size 16 clothes. Twice I have been most greatful I was wearing the briefs, and I wear one almost every time I go out. It gives me great pleasure and a feeling of increased security every time I throw out a non-soiled one...it shows me I am getting stronger in my mind and that it is possible to leave the house. I think they just take away a lot of the stress. Thank you for your topic.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi jlady,Have you tried an anti-anxiety drugs? My D was diagnosed as IBS but none of the anti-D drugs did a thing for me with multiple daily D for six months. Took small dose of Xanax and it stopped in 48 hours. Turns out I had anxiety-induced D! Just something to consider. Take care.


----------



## Hoytie (Sep 16, 2003)

When you say "protection", do you mean 'Depend' pads or something else? Just curious as I suffer IBS-D, too.


----------



## dkaym (Oct 29, 2003)

jlady,I could not agree more. I have taken much of the worry out of each day by making a diaper part of each days wardrobe. At first I thought I would be embarassed but I just go about my day and if an accident happens, I take care of it. The best part is now I dont worry (as much) and now I am having fewer episodes of D. My doctor says stress is the trigger that causes many of my episodes and with diapers I dont worry as much. I have taken the attitude that I am going to live my life and not be a prisnor to IBS and the D that comes with it.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Good for you!!! I know the importance of going on with life. I almost gave up and didn't ever want to leave the house, but I forced myself and I'm so much happier. Your peace of mind is sooo owrth it. But, (please don't be offended by my asking) doesn't it still smell if you have an accident and aren't the diapers noticeable?


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

I've worn diapers on long trips, and so far I've been lucky not to " go " in them. As far as noticeable, I wear underpants over them, so the diaper tightens up against me, and I wear loose jeans.No one can tell. S.G.


----------



## dkaym (Oct 29, 2003)

Burnaby,Yes odor is always a problem. There is no getting around this problem but it can be minimized by diet. This is not a 100% fix though. When I travel to areas that I frequent, I always try to have a "safe haven" where I know I can find toilets that are seldom used but clean and neat. I look for motels mostly. The public restrooms are clean and almost always seldom used unless there are banquets or training seminars going on. I go out of my way not to "offend" anyone but I want to live my life and not be confined to my home.


----------



## ahowarda (Aug 12, 1999)

I am a 36 yr old male .I have too many accidents not getting to the toilet fast enough.Recently confirmed having crohns.I take motofen( like imodium)regularly. I am considering a diaper or other protection.


----------



## DebraD (May 7, 2003)

To jlady and Linda1948,What a great idea about the diapers. Please let us know what brand do you use. I often wondered if I had some confidence if it would be easier to leave the house! Sometimes, it is mind over matter - meaning you can bring on a "D" attack just by thinking/worrying about having one! Thanks for your help. Good Luck! Debra.


----------



## Yo M (Nov 14, 2003)

Hello Deb, I too wear adult briefs (diapers), and it has made a HUGE difference in my life! I have had countless accidents and finally I realized either get used to staying at home, or wearing protection, I chose the latter. It will take a little while to used to wearing them, but trust me, after you get used to them you will have your freedom back. I personally used the Attends about 90% of the time, and the Depends the rest of the time. I have been wearing the briefs for about 11 years, and found that as long as you use the normal precautions i.e. balmex, and powder etc you will have no problems!


----------



## DebraD (May 7, 2003)

Yo M,Thanks for the info. Good Luck to you. Debra.


----------



## JennyC (Dec 28, 2003)

I agree 100%. I have had way to many accidents or near accidents. I also wear the Attends with wasteband. Even though I may not have an accident, at least I have the peace of mind. Trust me, when I say that wearing protection is MANY times better then leaking. For me when I have leaked all I do is quickly clean up and I always bring extra diapers with me, and go on. My lover is understanding, and it sure beats stuck in my house, or public accidents!!! GoodLuck!!!


----------



## 14252 (Nov 30, 2005)

sounds like a really good idea someone said on here what about the smell you are still going to get the smell if you go in your pants atleast you can get to a public toilet and take it off and thats it mess gone.ive had a really bad day today i was half an hour late getting my daughter to school because i couldnt get off the toilet i ended up taking 5 immodium and still had strong urges on the walk there,i am going to have to tell the teachers about my condition soon as they must just think that im lazy getting her to school everyday and also it is so unfair on my daughter as i rush her all the way there when it is my fault that we are late.i also have a 2 year old son who i have to take with us as i have no-one to watch him and we all know how slow 2 year olds walk which just makes things 100 % worse when you feel like your going to do it in your pants,ive just had enough of all this and i am definetly going to look into these diapers,because i cant go on any longer it is not only ruining my life but my childrens too.


----------



## 14252 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Jules its nice to know that someone is going through the same thing as me every morning and that im not alone in all this i havent actually had an accident like you have touch wood,but i know how your feeling ive got to leave in about half an hour to pick her up from school so my stomach has started playing up and my mind is playing tricks about what if it does happen,my son is 2 so when i think about it i have got another 7 years atleast of walking up and down that school everyday feeling the way i do i wish there was a cure.anyway take care and good luck to you for your trips to the school and back.


----------



## 14252 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Jules sorry to hear your having a bad day.where did you get the diapers from as i also live in the uk.and also are they noticable when they are on.


----------



## 14252 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Jules thanks for your help and good luck with going out for the first time wearing themi will have a look for them in boots next time i am able to go into town.


----------



## smiles through it (Apr 6, 2011)

geme said:


> Hi Jules sorry to hear your having a bad day.where did you get the diapers from as i also live in the uk.and also are they noticable when they are on.


Hi Geme and everyone else !!! For those that are afraid of wearing them, please dont be ! for every embarrassing incident ive been through (check out my thread "travelling with IBS" ) I have always without any hesitation been so glad i bought them / wore them/ had them in my bag.I have IBS and i get pretty much the same as you guys , scary accidents, leaving the house sometimes is like putting a bet on the roulette and hoping the little ibs ball doesn't land on "####" when your standing in a crowd of people at the local shopping mall ! but please if your suffering and not sure about wearing protection just give it a go. Im married we've been through the "what the hell are you wearing" phase and in my experience and without question, partners, wives, pets all understand this is a horrid thing to deal with, and sometimes the simplest options are the best !!!Now for those in the UK if the moderators permit two links for you :http://www.incontinencechoice.co.uk/http://www.allaboutincontinence.co.uk/you can order sample packs to check what works for you, theyre cheap, they arrive the next day at no extra cost, and best of all.The boxes are PLAIN, so if your not in or on the loo with your fingers crossed your neighbours will be none the wiser !!!I sincerely hope that you all feel better , and I also sincerely hope that you all try to take back your lives in a proactive and positive way ! trust me , im 6 ft 3" im posted in Kuwait (big scary place with guns) and i wear them !! if anyone laughs , send em to me keep smiling people through itP.S i forgot to mention for those who also have night time issues these are like strapping a cloud to your backside !! http://www.minkinappies.co.uk/index.php?cPath=57&osCsid=15902b4919d0764a77f6b90a1f7a8eb7(its not always easy getting disposables in the desert)


----------

